# et pour ne rien faire ?



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

Aujourd'hui dimanche, jour de repos hebdomadaire pour un nombre toujours réduit de personne
Aujourd'hui dimanche, alors que le soleil caresse la maison et réchauffe mes chairs
Aujourd'hui dimanche, avec son ambiance pyjama et café noir

Je me demande si certains d'entre vous ont des astuces pour ne rien faire

Rève impossible, utopie d'un temps où l'on ferait à ma place

Ca doit être possible !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

Quel pouet.


----------



## jugnin (14 Janvier 2007)

Pour commencer, ne surtout rien fer à repasser, ni à souder...


----------



## Chaïtan (14 Janvier 2007)

Il fût un temps, jadis, naguère...je me souviens...où il m'étais possible de m'allonger sur le lit juste pour écouter ma "musique à penser" ; où je pouvais sortir m'asseoir au soleil et fermer les yeux, juste comme ça, pour ressentir ce plaisir de cette caresse chaude sur ma peau... où je m'asseyais de longues minutes sur la rembarde de ma terrasse, face au lac, à regarder les oiseaux passer et la lumière s'abaisser...qu'il étais doux de ne rien faire !!
Aujourd'hui, tout m'a rattrapé ! Le boulot, le couple,la famille, les ronges-l'äme, les parasites.....j'ai dû oublier comment faire !  

Il me reste quand même une vieille astuce notée sur un bout de papier jaunit sous la poussière dans un coin de ma tête...l'astuce ??! Se l'autoriser !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

voilà 2 ou 3 solutions:

- se faire hospitaliser , au l'hôpital on a juste le droit de rester allongé  

- etre enceinte : tres bonne excuse pour rien foutre avec un grand F ......mais là pas que le dimanche mais aussi le reste de 9 mois    

- comptabiliser au boulot en 5 jours 58h de presence sans , presque , de pauses :
bioman a compris que en ce dimanche rien me fera lever mon p'tit doigt:rateau: :rateau: 


voii, voilà


----------



## dool (14 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> - etre enceinte : tres bonne excuse pour rien foutre avec un grand F ......mais là pas que le dimanche mais aussi le reste de 9 mois




De par mon expérience :rose: , c'est pas une excuse suffisante mais tu peux toujours le tenter mon Starmac ! :mouais:


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

dool a dit:


> De par mon exp&#233;rience :rose: , c'est pas une excuse suffisante mais tu peux toujours le tenter mon Starmac ! :mouais:



:mouais: bon&#8230; c'est une id&#233;e 

j'ai bien trouv&#233; &#231;a : http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=469.html

Mais pas de fiche pratique&#8230; 
Et qui voudra &#234;tre le donateur/trice ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> - comptabiliser au boulot en 5 jours 58h de presence sans , presque , de pauses



ça finit par fatiguer un peu tes histoires.... 

Bosser c'est normal.

Y a quelques temps tu faisais chier le monde parce que tu bossais pas.

Aujourd'hui c'est l'inverse... 

Le mot c'est "pénible".


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

voilà un qui aujourd'hui a du rester trop dans sa cuisine......:rateau: 
t'a pas envie d'une petite sieste ?


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et qui voudra &#234;tre le donateur/trice ?





sonnyboy a dit:


> &#231;a finit par fatiguer un peu tes histoires....



Si je pouvais &#233;viter Sonny comme "donneur"&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> :mouais: bon c'est une idée
> 
> j'ai bien trouvé ça : http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=469.html


Pour Jacques et ses folies.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> :mouais: bon c'est une idée
> 
> j'ai bien trouvé ça : http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=469.html
> 
> ...



Il y'a ça aussi






.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Si je pouvais éviter Sonny comme "donneur"




Ah ça... moi je donne... je donne...


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ah &#231;a... moi je donne... je donne...



oui, oui 

Mais loin de vouloir mettre en doute la qualit&#233; de ta semence, je n'oserais pas ,

c'est plut&#244;t la perspective de tomber le futal qui m'effraie. :affraid:

Il n'y aurait pas une petite infirmi&#232;re pour m&#233;dicaliser tout &#231;a ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2007)

J'en ai déjà épuisé 8 cette année, si on compte celles d'amok, ça fait 17 infirmières hors service en moins d'un an...


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

je peux avoir une photo en pied pour juger sur pi&#232;ce ?

je veux bien tenter d'&#234;tre enceinte si on peut me garantir le repos mais la prog&#233;niture, tu comprends bien&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2007)

Je le crois pas ça !!!

Tu sais qu'il y en a qui sont prêtes à payer pour se faire engrosser par moi !!! Et l'aut' qui fait sa fine bouche !!!


----------



## dool (14 Janvier 2007)

La petite graine ne se plante pas dans la bouche !!!! Je te l'ai déjà répéter milles fois !!!


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je le crois pas &#231;a !!!
> 
> Tu sais qu'il y en a qui sont pr&#234;tes &#224; payer pour se faire engrosser par moi !!! Et l'aut' qui fait sa fine bouche !!!



mon petit ch&#233;ri, je me permets de t'appeler comme &#231;a parce que nous allons sous peu nous livrer &#224; une exp&#233;rience in&#233;dite de fertilisation,

mon petit ch&#233;ri disais-je, je me permets de te rappeler que je suis UN et pas une.

Et quand bien m&#234;me j'aurais UN porte feuille bien garni, je n'aurais pas UNE tune &#224; mettre dans cette exp&#233;rience sans avoir auparavant r&#233;uni les garanties d'un succ&#232;s que nous environt m&#234;me les ra&#235;liens.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je me demande si certains d'entre vous ont des astuces pour ne rien faire&#8230;
> 
> R&#232;ve impossible, utopie d'un temps o&#249; l'on ferait &#224; ma place&#8230;
> 
> Ca doit &#234;tre possible !



Procrastiner est un art, jeune padawan ! Apprends d&#233;j&#224; qu'oublier de faire les choses, consciemment ou inconsciemment, semble &#234;tre le d&#233;but du bonheur. Note qu'un jour on te rappellera &#224; tes obligations mais que, si tu poss&#232;des le charme d&#233;suet du paresseux d'&#233;lite, il te sera beaucoup pardonn&#233;. Autres moeurs, autre plan&#232;te : aller vivre en Afrique, par exemple, ou dans tout autre pays o&#249; l'heure c'est presque l'heure et le jour presque le jour, &#224; quelques heures ou jours pr&#232;s 

Autre option : faire un comas &#233;thylique &#224; coup de mirabelle ou autre. Le soucis, c'est que le r&#233;veil n'est pas assur&#233; ce qui, il faut bien l'admettre, laisse &#224; d&#233;sirer sachant que la jouissance du "ne rien faire" doit, pour &#234;tre belle, &#234;tre ressentie.

Autrement dit, il faut bien dissocier, le "rien faire" du "non agir" et l&#224; c'est un autre probl&#232;me &#224; r&#233;soudre, tr&#232;s fatiguant. Comme ce n'est pas ce que nous recherchons actuellement. Je vous sonne d'oublier que je viens d'aborder cette question. 

Bonne procrastination.


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bonne procrastination.



Je ne repousserai jamais à demain le plaisir d'une aventure avec sonny !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je ne repousserai jamais à demain le plaisir d'une aventure avec sonny !



Si tu ne veux rien faire, passe en dessous...


----------



## Craquounette (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Si je pouvais &#233;viter Sonny comme "donneur"&#8230;



Tu as la chance d'avoir la cr&#232;me de MacG qui se propose et toi tu fais le difficile... On aura tout vu!  



starmac a dit:


> Il n'y aurait pas une petite infirmi&#232;re pour m&#233;dicaliser tout &#231;a ?



Tu veux mettre une infirmi&#232;re entre toi et Sonny ?  Sans douter un instant de ton charme latin, &#224; mon avis, si une infirmi&#232;re se glisse entre vous deux... Tu vas te retrouver seul  Donc rien ne vaut la m&#233;thode manuelle naturelle : qques minutes difficiles pour 9 mois de tranquilit&#233;... 

On a rien sans rien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

Là, tout de suite, je ne fais rien ... mais je le fais bien !


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tu as la chance d'avoir la cr&#232;me de MacG qui se propose et toi tu fais le difficile... On aura tout vu!



Au risque de para&#238;tre vulgaire, tout ce qu'on me promet pour l'instant c'est la *cr&#232;me* de sonny.



Craquounette a dit:


> Tu veux mettre une infirmi&#232;re entre toi et Sonny ?  Sans douter un instant de ton charme latin, &#224; mon avis, si une infirmi&#232;re se glisse entre vous deux... Tu vas te retrouver seul



sonny est-il effrayant &#224; ce point ? 




Craquounette a dit:


> Donc rien ne vaut la m&#233;thode manuelle naturelle : qques minutes difficiles pour 9 mois de tranquilit&#233;...
> 
> On a rien sans rien



Raison de plus pour r&#233;clamer l'assistance du corps m&#233;dical.

En d'autre lieux, trains, sous marins&#8230;*il a d&#233;j&#224; fait merveille.



			
				odr&#233;;4129934 a dit:
			
		

> L&#224;, tout de suite, je ne fais rien ... mais je le fais bien !


des r&#233;f&#233;rences ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

Safari, firefox, ichat ...

Macg&#233;n&#233;ration  

ANPE.fr


----------



## dool (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Raison de plus pour réclamer l'assistance du corps médical.
> 
> En d'autre lieux, trains, sous marins*il a déjà fait merveille.



Ouais mais l'équipe s'est un peu dispatchée...il ne reste plus que les patchs.... 

Mais, si tu as la remunération nécessaire  (quelle jolie métaphore non ?! ), celle de ses fameux voyages, je te le fais ton bébé moi.......


----------



## Craquounette (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Raison de plus pour réclamer l'assistance du corps médical.
> En d'autre lieux, trains, sous marins*il a déjà fait merveille.



Le corps médical a effectivement travailler dans d'autres lieux... Mais avoue que là, c'est différent, les dangers sont bien plus élevés 




dool a dit:


> Mais, si tu as la remunération nécessaire  (quelle jolie métaphore non ?! ), celle de ses fameux voyages, je te le fais ton bébé moi.......



Oh zut... Je suis sure que nous loupons qques choses de ne pas voir le résultat du mélange des crèmes de Starmac et Sonny... La progéniture aurait été très intéressante à mon avis  Quelque chose genre : Starnnyc


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> ANPE.fr



Là, je m'incline


----------



## meskh (14 Janvier 2007)

Et puis ne rien faire, c'est déjà être occupé à faire quelque chose.... Si si .....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Là, je m'incline



Attention ça s'attrappe cachement vite cette bestiole ...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Là, je m'incline



Hé hé... Je savais que tu finirais par tomber le futal, ils le font tous de toute façon...


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

dool a dit:


> Mais, si tu as la remun&#233;ration n&#233;cessaire  (quelle jolie m&#233;taphore non ?! ), celle de ses fameux voyages, je te le fais ton b&#233;b&#233; moi.......





Craquounette a dit:


> Oh zut... Je suis sure que nous loupons qques choses de ne pas voir le r&#233;sultat du m&#233;lange des cr&#232;mes de Starmac et Sonny... La prog&#233;niture aurait &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s int&#233;ressante &#224; mon avis  Quelque chose genre : Starnnyc



Allons mesdames !

Je vous invite &#224; retrouver la mod&#233;ration qu'&#224; l'&#233;vidence ce fil n'a pas encore rencontr&#233; et &#224; vous interroger sur les motivations profondes qui m'animent.

En r&#233;vant un instant au mariage de la carpe et du lapin, de Sonny et moi (mettez l'habit de lapin &#224; qui bon vous semble, je ne veux pas &#234;tre la carpe), je r&#233;vais d'une union courte et intense, je r&#233;vais&#8230;

Sonny, tu me manques d&#233;j&#224;


----------



## meskh (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> En r&#233;vant un instant au mariage de la carpe et du lapin, de Sonny et moi (mettez l'habit de lapin &#224; qui bon vous semble, je ne veux pas &#234;tre la carpe), je r&#233;vais d'une union courte et intense, je r&#233;vais&#8230;
> 
> Sonny, tu me manques d&#233;j&#224;



ah... l'union courte et intense, la communion des esprits, &#231;a ressemble un peu &#224; un choc &#231;a !!


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> L&#224;, je m'incline





sonnyboy a dit:


> H&#233; h&#233;... Je savais que tu finirais par tomber le futal, ils le font tous de toute fa&#231;on...



*Et Zut* !

rien vu passer&#8230; rien senti&#8230;

tu me fais marcher, Sonny ? dis moi&#8230;

(et merd-e toujours pour les autres  les bons coups)


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> - comptabiliser au boulot en 5 jours 58h de presence sans , presque , de pauses :
> bioman a compris que en ce dimanche rien me fera lever mon p'tit doigt:rateau: :rateau:
> voii, voilà




justement j'ai vu des escarpins en soldes


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Pour ne rien faire faut être égoïste, ne penser qu'à sois ...

Pour ma part, je pars à la montagne, je marche un peu et je me pose, ...

Sinon depuis que je ne fais rien, j'ai jamais eu autant de choses à faire


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin, j'ai des naus&#233;es&#8230;

C'est aussi rapide que &#231;a d'habitude ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

C'est le nerfs


----------



## Nobody (15 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ce matin, j'ai des nausées
> 
> C'est aussi rapide que ça d'habitude ?



C'est le souvenir du tombé de futal.

:rateau:


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ce matin, j'ai des naus&#233;es&#8230;
> 
> C'est aussi rapide que &#231;a d'habitude ?



Premiers effets positifs : je suis rentr&#233; chez moi apr&#232;s avoir r&#233;gl&#233; les affaires courantes au boulot


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Premiers effets positifs : je suis rentré chez moi après avoir réglé les affaires courantes au boulot



Et tu vas juste au boulot pour ça...?  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2007)

macelene a dit:


> Et tu vas juste au boulot pour ça...?  :rateau:



La conscience je ne peux pas décemment laisser un groupe en formation sans emploi du temps, sans salle ni formateur
Je ne peux pas négliger de rendre un projet de plaquette attendu ce matin
Je ne peux pas même si je suis hs

En définitive pour ne rien faire, il faut se préparer


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2007)

la pour l'instant au taf, je n'en touche plus une... et j'ai toutes les bonnes raisons du monde  je passe ainsi ma journee a surfer, m'occuper... et je fais vraiment le stricte minimum... Ca change et cela fait du bien pour une fois d'etre celle qui profite


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Autrement dit, il faut bien dissocier, le "rien faire" du "non agir" et l&#224; c'est un autre probl&#232;me &#224; r&#233;soudre, tr&#232;s fatiguant. Comme ce n'est pas ce que nous recherchons actuellement. Je vous sonne d'oublier que je viens d'aborder cette question.
> Bonne procrastination.



Le wei wou wei : "la vertu sup&#233;rieure n'agit pas et n'a pas de but" (Lao-tseu, _Tao-t&#246;-kin_g)


----------



## elKBron (16 Janvier 2007)

Mieux vaut ne penser à rien que ne pas penser du tout (S.G.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tu as la chance d'avoir la cr&#232;me de MacG (ndt : sonny) qui se propose et toi tu fais le difficile... On aura tout vu!



Toi, t'as encore confondu le tube de cr&#232;me avec celui de p&#226;te &#224; abraser ! 

Sinon, starmacounet, pour ton probl&#232;me, tu peux d&#233;j&#224; te r&#233;f&#233;rer &#224; ma signature :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je me demande si certains d'entre vous ont des astuces pour ne rien faire



Je peux me tromper, mais il me semble qu'il faut ne rien faire pour parvenir à ne rien faire.


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je me demande si certains d'entre vous ont des astuces pour ne rien faire



Pour ne rien faire, je lis les posts d'Odré... Et de temps en temps, ceux d'Amok


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Enfoir&#233; 

Pour ma part j'ai pas finis de lire les fils lanc&#233;s par DocEvil et compil&#233;s dans son profil dans "Recueil des pens&#233;es de l'Evil" J'en suis au Tome I dans le sens inverse chronologiquement.

Sachez que bient&#244;t, je saurais tout sur vous


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

> Le wei wou wei : "la vertu sup&#233;rieure n'agit pas et n'a pas de but" (Lao-tseu, Tao-t&#246;-king)





> Mieux vaut ne penser &#224; rien que ne pas penser du tout (S.G.)



etc.
ou encore :

"c'est pas parce qu'on n'a rien &#224; dire qu'il faut fermer sa gueule"

_Jacques Besnard - 1974 -_ 


Et Dieu sait si cet adage hautement philosophique en inspire plus d'un chaque jour en ces lignes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

comment faire pour ne rien faire ?
et bien, on ne  fait rien mais......une petite voix persiste et me dit que j'ai un tas de truc a faire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> comment faire pour ne rien faire ?



Princess, ne cherche pas, il n'y a aucune solution, même après ton trépas (dans très très très longtemps), tu feras encore des choses, comme encombrer un cimetière ou susciter des regrets dans l'esprit des gens.

A ma connaissance, le seul moyen de ne rien faire, c'est de ne jamais avoir existé, encore que même là, on pourrait chipoter.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

j'aime beaucoup ce que tu as ecrit pascal  (  :love: au passage   )

j'ai lu 2 fois et je voudrais te repondre s&#233;rieusement mais je trouve la "chose" un peu trop philosophique et moi la dedans je suis plutot mal barr&#233;e :rateau: 

alor la dinde reponds simplement   
pour ne rien faire surtout ne pas lire le post de pascal : lui donner une reponse c'est pas du repos


----------



## Nobody (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4132971 a dit:
			
		

> etc.
> ou encore :
> 
> "c'est pas parce qu'on n'a rien &#224; dire qu'il faut fermer sa gueule"
> ...



Ouais. Pi aussi: 

"il vaut mieux se taire et passer pour un con que l'ouvrir et ne laisser aucun doute &#224; ce sujet."    

_Gustave Parking 1955_ - :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Tain !! Au moins, moi, j'avais mis un lien dans mon smiley


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Macgé c'est une bonne excuse pour ne rien faire...ca me detend moué!


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je me demande si certains d'entre vous ont des astuces pour ne rien faire
> 
> Rève impossible, utopie d'un temps où l'on ferait à ma place
> 
> Ca doit être possible !



Y'a bien l'option esclaves, mais de plus en plus dur à trouver de nos jours


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Y'a bien l'option esclaves, mais de plus en plus dur à trouver de nos jours


un, petit dessin&#8230;


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2007)

ou un grand dessein, c'est selon


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2007)

Y'a pas de petits plaisirs  :love:


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2007)

Tais toi et dessine ! 

Flooder, c'est rien faire ? Oui sûrement..


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2007)

Ouais, y'en a même qui en font l'éloge.

->


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je me demande si certains d'entre vous ont des astuces pour ne rien faire&#8230;



Ouais... J'en branle pas une...


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2007)

Au naturel, quoi !....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Au naturel, quoi !....



Décontracté du gland, Dugland...


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Décontracté du gland, Dugland...


J't'envoie "Tata" pour te remettre dans le bon chemin ?!....   

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J't'envoie "Tata" pour te remettre dans le bon chemin ?!....
> 
> :rateau:



T'as pas lu dans la backroom ce que je lui fais à tata, Dunoeud?...


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as pas lu dans la backroom ce que je lui fais à tata, Dunoeud?...


Si, si... 
Je voulais juste confirmation de ta grossièreté !... 


  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Si, si...
> Je voulais juste confirmation de ta grossièreté !...
> 
> 
> :love:



Et ben tu l'as, Duvié... :love:


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2007)

Une backroom  et j'y suis même pas..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Une backroom  et j'y suis même pas..



Ach... Petite fraulein... Ce n'est pas un endroit bien fréquenté...


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2007)

J'en doute pas une seconde :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'en doute pas une seconde :love:




Peut être qu'un jour il faudrait qu'on pense à former une joy division, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

Et qu'est ce qu'une joy division ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et qu'est ce qu'une joy division ?


Penche toi un peu, là...


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Peut être qu'un jour il faudrait qu'on pense à former une joy division, d'ailleurs...



Si on peut y trouver quelques plaisirs inconnus..
Mais faut pas que ce soit trop fatigant.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Penche toi un peu, l&#224;...



Je te conseille alors de rester sur tes gardes, je peux toujours te faire chanter.


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4330228 a dit:
			
		

> je peux toujours te faire chanter.



malheureux, vous voulez gacher ma sieste&#8230;
:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Si on peut y trouver quelques plaisirs inconnus..
> Mais faut pas que ce soit trop fatigant.



Du tout, du tout...



			
				odr&#233;;4330228 a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille alors de rester sur tes gardes, je peux toujours te faire chanter.



Je t'en prie, je t'en prie... Ne te g&#234;ne surtout pas...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je t'en prie, je t'en prie... Ne te gêne surtout pas...



Ouais ouais d'accord peut être sur un quiproquo. Comme on dit.


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2007)

Vous disiez quoi déjà ?







:sleep: ceci est une image recyclée bien sûr... je ne vais pas commencer ici à faire du neuf.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Vous disiez quoi déjà ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, mais je trouve quand même que tu en fais trop


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2007)

_O paresse, m&#232;re des arts et des nobles *vertus*, sois le baume des angoisses humaines !_

Hummmmm, je me sens bien moi...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> _O paresse, mère des arts et des nobles *vertus*, sois le baume des angoisses humaines !_
> 
> Hummmmm, je me sens bien moi...



Bon alors d'accord. Car la vertu est médiété...


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2007)

je m'instruis


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2007)

Après faut pratiquer ​


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2007)

Voil&#224; une belle invitation, pas tr&#232;s loin de chez moi.

l'art de la sieste les yeux ouverts, comme je l'aime, la sieste des obligations et l'&#233;veil des sens&#8230;

&#233;couter, voir, sentir, toucher pourquoi pas.
sans empressement, sans but, avec la seule envie d'&#234;tre l&#224; et de se laisser porter.

"ne pas" comme seul argument, seule intention.
mon hamac est d&#233;chir&#233;, le poids du temps peut &#234;tre, mais la sieste peut continuer debout.


----------

